# My very tall miniature cockapoo!



## Emilylorna (Aug 14, 2016)

Here's Leggy Lenny at 9 months old. He's just had a haircut and smells wonderful. People keep asking me is he's a Labradoodle!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

What a handsome young man Lenny is.


----------

